

Anti-gun group applauds Google muzzling firearms retailers - coconuts2314
http://thedc.com/PprgW6

======
EvilTerran
Meanwhile: the top menu of the site features a category "guns and gear"; I see
in the sidebar an advert saying "The Daily Caller is giving away free 25 guns
in 25 weeks"; and the comments section is boiling over with jingoism and
homophobia.

Oh, and FTA itself:

"The company is now in the crosshairs of gun groups outraged and up in arms
over the policy change."

 _... seriously?!_ That's a pretty disturbing choice of phraseology in this
context.

I think, if this is newsworthy, I might look for a less biased/crackpot
source, thanks.

